# 2009 products road map



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

According to the rep Cannondale will release a products road map on the week of July 13 08, will see if Six13 survive the cut and they will keep System Six for next year with slight mod to the 09 frame.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

uh no.......

System and 613 are no mas.

Two new frames........... one all carbon and a new alloy front carbon rear.

So thats the 2 new frames, the super, the super high mod (or whatever they are going to call it), caad, and the Synapse alloy/sport, and carbon.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Is that mean my System six is a classic ?


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

zamboni said:


> Is that mean my System six is a classic ?


:cryin: yep :cryin: 

Obsolete springs to mind and a good excuse for a new bike (If only the budget existed) 

But where do you go from a System Six???  when you're after that power transfer and comfort.
Look 595 Ultra? Colnago extreme?


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

where are you getting your info on the new rear carbon frame?


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

STARNUT said:


> uh no.......
> 
> System and 613 are no mas.
> 
> ...


Everyone I've talked to (rep, C-dale inside folks) say System SIx survives the cut. I hope so- I just got one two weeks ago, and think it's a fantastic bike. I didn't expect it to be a comfortable as it is, for such a laterally stiff bike.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

teffisk said:


> where are you getting your info on the new rear carbon frame?


starnut is a dealer


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

tommyrod74 said:


> Everyone I've talked to (rep, C-dale inside folks) say System SIx survives the cut. I hope so- I just got one two weeks ago, and think it's a fantastic bike. I didn't expect it to be a comfortable as it is, for such a laterally stiff bike.



I _just_ (as in 5 minutes ago) got off the phone with my rep and confirmed: no system; no 613. I should know more in a few weeks as we're headin' Utah for the dealer meetings and to see the new '09 line.

There are 2 new frames. Well 3 if you count the "new" supersix.

Starnut


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

STARNUT said:


> I _just_ (as in 5 minutes ago) got off the phone with my rep and confirmed: no system; no 613. I should know more in a few weeks as we're headin' Utah for the dealer meetings and to see the new '09 line.
> 
> There are 2 new frames. Well 3 if you count the "new" supersix.
> 
> Starnut


That sux. I think the System is a great frame. 

I work for a dealer, but I don't get to go to Utah.


----------



## colins (Aug 26, 2007)

This is probably asking too much, but any rough estimate of when the new product line will be available? It's usually around October that the next year's lineup is rolled out, ya?


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

i can understand losing the Six13, but the System? Damn. Might have to make some calls on Monday.


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Starnut - any word on their MTB line up? I had heard rumors that they were going to come out with a Scalpel 29er (or some other full susp 29er??).

Appreciate any info as I'd like a new Scalpel, but would get the 29er if its coming out for '09.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

We'll know in about 10 days.

Starnut


----------



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

STARNUT said:


> We'll know in about 10 days.
> 
> Starnut


Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

colins said:


> This is probably asking too much, but any rough estimate of when the new product line will be available? It's usually around October that the next year's lineup is rolled out, ya?


I ordered a System Six about mid-July last year. The bike came in late August and my LBS said I just slide ib under the wire, the 08s were starting to become available. He also said once the online catalogue changes the model year switch over complete.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

As an owner of a System 6, I could actually see Cannondale cutting it. Not that it is a bad bike, but I cannot see it being cheaper to manufacture than a Super. It is basically half a Super and half a CAAD9. 

If the CAAD bikes are upgraded to have an aluminum version of the System's head tube, it would be a great improvement. I would also like to see Cannondale return to high-end aluminum, and not continue to push their aluminum to cheaper and cheaper models.


----------

